# Robbing



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

Are they all from packages or splits?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

billybwf said:


> Are they all from packages or splits?


They're from splits. For some reason that particular nuc has taken the brunt of this yard's robbing. After the dust settled, I opened and checked it out. The queen was still laying...and there seemed to be a good population of workers but no honey. I now have the entrance reduced and fed them today (rainy and cold)...and am hoping that the nectar will begin to flow soon.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nice lookin' yard there dan. 

it's nice when they don't kill the queen.

the forecast looks good for foraging up here starting tomorrow.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks SP. Things are finally starting to happen here too. I went into a couple of yards earlier this week and they were bringing in nectar like crazy. Then I'd go to a different yard....nada. A touch of sunny, seventy degree weather and I think they're all going to boom.


----------

